# Fastest timetabled trains in the world



## slasher-fun (Jul 13, 2019)

In its July issue, Railway Gazette International released several rankings of the fastest timetabled trains in the world.
No surprise, China comes first, with the recent return of 350 kph trains.

https://www.railwaygazette.com/file...F/Railway_Gazette_World_Speed_Survey_2019.pdf


----------

